# Basic Driver Training



## SEB123 (5 Oct 2004)

What are you learning at this training.


----------



## yot (5 Oct 2004)

you mean DDC? Defendive Driving Course?


----------



## SEB123 (5 Oct 2004)

no, right after the sq some trade got 2 weeks of Basic Driver Training


----------



## brin11 (6 Oct 2004)

If its the same as when I did mine you will learn how to drive from the beginning such as "this is where the key goes".  There may be some people on your course that have never driven before so the training is quite basic.  You will do the Defensive Driving course and Safe Backing.  This should certify you to drive civilian pattern vehicles.  When you arrive at your unit you may do a driver wheeled course where you learn to drive the military pattern vehicles or your unit may do the training itself.  We were also certified propane on the basic course at the time but I don't think this is required anymore.

Please correct me if this course has changed.


----------



## SEB123 (6 Oct 2004)

thanks


----------



## axeman (6 Oct 2004)

nope no more propane its now an add on . in the basic driver wheel package its the iltis and the lsvw taught everything else is suplemental . some veh will req air brakes. and now your also req to have a trailer qual now . so it gets jammed in there or taken later .


----------



## Thompson_JM (6 Oct 2004)

pardon my intrution gents, but i belive the lad is referring to the Reserve Driver wheel course.

nowadays i think a two week course will probabbly cover your Defensive Drivers Course, Safe Backing Course, and Probabbly one vehicle. either LSVW or MILCOTS. Im not sure which though... If I remember I will try to find out how its Run here in ontario.

Cheers


----------



## axeman (6 Oct 2004)

Well excuse me but i was talking in refernce to a Reg force  Qual  which is the standard that is supposed to be attained or is it a total force . the MSE 3's is differnt. but hey thats the regs vs reserve , cbt arms vs non cbt arms .   to you


----------



## Zombie (14 Jul 2005)

If anyone has taken this course recently or knows about it, I'm wondering about time off during the course. Are weekends and evenings free at this point (after BMQ and SQ)? Just asking because my brother lives close to Borden and I wouldn't mind visiting when not in training. I am going 043 Reg Force.


----------



## Jordan411 (14 Jul 2005)

As a soon to be Vehicle Tech in the reg force, I thought my drivers course was 4 weeks long and took place in Borden right before my trades training?


----------



## Compter (14 Jul 2005)

hey there

I did my driver wheel at Borden this past Febuary. Its a 2 week course on the LSVW. You do a 2 day DDC(defensive driving course), then the rest of the time is learning the systems of the LSVW and you get to do 500KM of driving. You do 1 day, actually morning of practicing backing up then you do the test. As for trailers, you just practice driving with it and backing up and you automatically get the qualification.

As for time off, you have the weekends off and you are not allowed to drink during the week(understandble).

I hope this helps

Later


----------



## Zombie (14 Jul 2005)

Compter said:
			
		

> hey there
> 
> I did my driver wheel at Borden this past Febuary. Its a 2 week course on the LSVW. You do a 2 day DDC(defensive driving course), then the rest of the time is learning the systems of the LSVW and you get to do 500KM of driving. You do 1 day, actually morning of practicing backing up then you do the test. As for trailers, you just practice driving with it and backing up and you automatically get the qualification.
> 
> ...



Haha, no worries about not drinking during the week, but are you allowed to leave the base during the weeknights?


----------



## Compter (14 Jul 2005)

Yeah you can leave the base during the week. They don't really care what you do when your done for for the day as long as you don't go out drinking.

Where are you taking your course?


----------



## Zombie (14 Jul 2005)

Compter said:
			
		

> Yeah you can leave the base during the week. They don't really care what you do when your done for for the day as long as you don't go out drinking.
> 
> Where are you taking your course?



It says in the CFRC documentation for Combat Engineer that it will be in Borden. Which makes me wonder where my SQ will be...I had been thinking it would be in Gagetown since my trades training is there, but if I have to go to Borden after SQ and before Gagetown (QL3), it would make sense to do my SQ in Borden as well, right before the driver training. That is, if there is an SQ course in Borden.


----------



## Vigilant (14 Jul 2005)

There is a 4 week Reserve Driver Wheel Course as well. Since all of them were cancelled this summer, I can't tell you what was going to be on them. However I am doing the course this fall on weekends and hopefully will be able to add that perspective later.


----------



## Compter (14 Jul 2005)

They don't do SQ at Borden. I had a buddy in Basic who went Armored, and he  said his training was in Gagetown. I know he did his SQ and QL3 there. As far as I know it's a base that does alot of training so I imagine you would do it there.

Sorry I couldn't be more helpful

Later


----------

